# Audio Gurus Please Help???



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

alright so I've been thinking of making an "audio pipe" for a few weeks now, today I came across a small Pioneer GM-800 amp, its pretty old, still has the old school pioneer logo, but anyway a friend had it didnt know anything about it and said I could have it, it takes a wiring harnness for Positive, Ground, Remote and Speaker Out-puts, its a 12 wire plug (which he didnt have) I took it apart hoping that inside it would be labled (its not) so my question is, does anyone know anything about this amp, as in the wiring diagram ?? I googled it with no luck at all, Pioneer didnt have it listed under the older models lol.... it would be great for a audio pipe cause its small and best of all FREE, if I can actually figure the wiring out and it works, Thanks in advance.... :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

http://motors.shop.ebay.com/i.html?...ess&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p4506.m270.l1313
Perhaps something here may fit it....? Just lookin around tryin to find something and these are what I've come up with so far. Kinda looks like the 12 pins are pretty standard as far as color coding and wire placement.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Can you send me a good pic? I may be able to help you out... Been doing audio for a while, but been a while since I even looked at one of these amps... PM me a pic, and I will help any way that I can...


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

Thanks fellers... I had some time this evening and figured it out, now all I have left to do is figure out what speakers I want to run with it.... its a 25x4, any suggestions??


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i seen some badass JBL marine speakers on ebay.were 65 a pair
if u dont by this exact listing..just make sure u get the 6200 model cause the 6100 only handles like half the watts

http://cgi.ebay.com/JBL-MS6200-MARI...638032561?pt=Car_Speakers&hash=item3f0348a6b1


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

Thanks BigBruteSteve, I looked at the listing you posted and ended up here http://cgi.ebay.com/INFINITY-612M-M...966?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5194f4f706

These look pretty badass, I may just get these to upgrade my audio formz that I have and used the cheaper ones I take out of it for the audio pipe I'm going to make...


----------

